# Clamp for propane hose



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had to cut the end off a hose used for my propane plumber's furnace. It had a crushed barb cap on the end but it was leaking.

Can I just use one of those screw type stainless steel clamps to attach the barb to the end of the hose?

If it makes any difference I probably won't be using a regulator since I think my regulator has gone bad and I'm pretty sure that I've never used one on it before anyway.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

unregulated propane pressure is 260 psi make sure hose is rated for it. You can purchase screwon replacement ends.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. I ended up taking the hose to the hardware and they made the clamps for me.

Thanks.

I'm not getting much of a flame or noise out of the burner. It used to sound like a jet when I had it cranked but I'm pretty sure that I didn't use a regulator.

If the hose is rated for 260 psi is there any reason why I can't eliminate the regulator again? I did lots of things that I wouldn't want to repeat so I don't want to press my luck.

My other option is to drill out the orifice a little more but that's a one-way street. I can undrill it if it messes it up.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

check orifices are clean. if you drill orifice you will have to adjust burner air mixer. or flame will be off. also have regulator checked for flow and pressure. this could be the reason it is not flowing correct.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a new regulator this morning and had the hardware store put new hose clamps on since I found a leak in one. The burner has got a single orifice. I opened it up slightly by cleaning it with a piece of very thin wire. That didn't do it so then I drilled it with a 1/16th drill. It should have been either 1/32 or 1/64 because it made the flame larger but orange. It's brass so I could conceivably use a punch to close it a bit but I gave up and bought a new 500,000 btu weed burner.

It hooks directly to the tank with no regulator. The flame is worse than the plumbers furnace and I just got the tank and it's heavy so I know it's full.

Any suggestions? I'm wondering if the new style valve on the tank is the problem. The fittings are brass so I don't want to crank on them too much. I have a tendency to break or strip threads.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

lately ive had lots of problems with the tank valves.i have sevearl tanks that are useless because of the valves.try to borrow a diff tank and see what happens.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to take this one back to the store tomorrow and I'm going to bring the burner to test it in the parking lot before I drive all the way home.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was getting ready to call Hobart this morning and re-read the instructions. It mentioned some kind of "excess safety flow value" and to open the gas tank slowly to avoid triggering it.

I went out and hooked it back up and opened the tank valve slowly and lo and behold it works like it should.

Evidently the fitting you screw into the tank valve has some kind of emergency shut off in case the gas hose gets cut.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

The safety valve can be removed by removing valve from tank. on the end that inserts into tank is a nut remove it a spring and plastic valve will fall out reinstall nut. This disables the safety feature which means that it is not supposed to be refilled. Just letting you know. remember when replacing valve use a sealant and ensure valve is tight.
Some have a float that auto stops fill to prevent over filling tank. the auto stop valves are sized to the tank so they stop fill at correct point so if the wrong valve is installed you can over fill a tank a 20lb valve in a 100lb tank allows for about 95% fill. other way round allows for about a 10lb fill. so remember to check the valves are correct for your application.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Those tank safety valves are new to me. They weren't required the last time I used a tank.

The safety valve I last referred to is actually on the end of the burner hose. It goes into the safety valve on the tank. If you open the tank valve too fast it triggers the hose safety valve and it stops the flow. Then you have to wait 20 seconds while it resets. It's actually a good idea in case you light the hose on fire with the burner or it somehow breaks so you don't have a flame breathing snake whipping around.

A friend of mine did that to his oxy-acytelline(sp) hose once while welding or cutting. Luckily he was able to shut off the tank before it burned his garage down.


----------

